# Pics from Lafitte, LA



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

This is where we are parked...manditory evac in this area...but we are still here to ride it out! 

These pics are from around the boat...they are forcasting a 15-20' storm surge in this area so the Post Gustav pics should be intresting.














































sorry for the foggy camera...will try to get some good ones during/after the storm!

Hope everyone comes out safe and sound!!! will be without internet from tomorrow morning untill the winds drop enough to set the internet dish back up but ill update as soon as i can!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

God Bless you!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks! we should be ok. right now we are about 10' out of the water and when the water starts coming up we will just jack the boat up to stay above it. really the only think we have to worry about is 3 barge rigs behind us...if they break free and come this way they could crap on our day real fast. hopefully it wont happen though.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Stay safe and I hope to see some really uneventful pictures post storm!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking forward to some pics from during/after the storm. Good luck.


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Do me a favor.....................................................RUN!!!!!


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

what boat are you working on?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Cajones. That'll be an adventure for sure!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fire228 (8/31/2008)*Do me a favor.....................................................RUN!!!!!


LOL...too late for that. even if we wanted to leave no one except for emergence people can come down here. we started the hitch (thursday) with an 8 man crew...as soon as we got the boat in 1 left because he was sick. then every one else said they wanted to stay. well last night about 8 i put 3 guys on the bank because they changed their minds. this morning the remaining 4 of us boarded up the windows to the wheelhouse and tied everything down. everything "should" be good to go. got about 3750 gals of diesel, about 8500 gals potable water and just got $5000 worth of groceries yesterday morning. so like i said...everything "should" be good to go. i guess we will know for sure when i post pics after the storm LOL.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *offshore64 (8/31/2008)*what boat are you working on?


Im on the Superior Focus....145' (length of the legs) Jack up. got about a 40,000# deck load and about 50,000# of water in my preload tanks so we are good and firm here.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

> *fire228 (8/31/2008)*Do me a favor.....................................................RUN!!!!!


Hey Fire- Missed you at softball practice todayoke


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

oh ok, my dad is over that way on the Annie Jeanne i think.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *offshore64 (8/31/2008)*oh ok, my dad is over that way on the Annie Jeanne i think.


roger that...there are 2 other lift boats about 2 miles north of where im at...he might be on one of them if he is in Lafitte...didnt see them when they passed by so not sure what boats they are.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Man, you guys are gonna be looking this thing right in the face. I bet you'll see a few stranded people needing you guys to help them during the storm. Those houses don't seem like they stand a chance. If you happen to come across a pic of your boat you guys are on, that'd be pretty neat to see. Can't wait to see the pics next post! God Bless and be safe all!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Shiznik (8/31/2008)*Man, you guys are gonna be looking this thing right in the face. I bet you'll see a few stranded people needing you guys to help them during the storm. Those houses don't seem like they stand a chance. If you happen to come across a pic of your boat you guys are on, that'd be pretty neat to see. Can't wait to see the pics next post! God Bless and be safe all!


i dont have any pics of this particular boat...wish i did. if i hit the bank at all after the storm ill try to take a few and post them


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope your last call to me about your MercCruiser wasn't your last:banghead

Stay safe and I'll :angel:angel

"This is where we are parked...manditory evac in this area...but we are still here to ride it out!" :banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (8/31/2008)*Hope your last call to me about your MercCruiser wasn't your last:banghead
> 
> Stay safe and I'll :angel:angel
> 
> "This is where we are parked...manditory evac in this area...but we are still here to ride it out!" :banghead:banghead:banghead


nah...ill be around to give you some more agrivating phone calls LOL...Thanks again for all the help with it!!!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Since your going to be without the internet for a while this would be a real good time to catch up on your bible scriptures. Good luck and dont do anything stupid.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sh*t, freaking New Orleans is fixing to bea modern day Atlanis! 50,000 leagues under the sea! :doh


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Keep your head down man. You guys might end up being the first responders after the beast pushes through. Remember lots of the storm related injuries/deaths occur during the rescues/clean up AFTER the storm. Good luck to you and your crew.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah we will be watching for people in the water and help accordingly hopefully we wont see anybody!!!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Hang in there man


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

MAN.......just be careful.....:letsdrink will be waiting to hear from you opcorn


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys...i really appreciate it! i have been looking at the weather site that Boatjob posted and it looks like we should be getting the first of the rain bands in a few hours. should start to get intresting in the next few hours! hope to have plenty of pics to post after everything is over with! everyone drink one for me!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (8/31/2008)*Since your going to be without the internet for a while this would be a real good time to catch up on your bible scriptures. Good luck and dont do anything stupid.










Good advice !!! But I think you'll be fine, Get us some good pic's.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (8/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Rider (8/31/2008)*Since your going to be without the internet for a while this would be a real good time to catch up on your bible scriptures. Good luck and dont do anything stupid.
> ...


will do the best i can with the :takephoto wish i was going to have internet through the storm so i could update them a lot faster but yall will just have to wait...:banghead


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have faith that you guys will be fine, along with a little excitement to boot! Hopefully the 3 barges down from you guys stay put and don't make matters any worse. Good Luck and I look forward to our next trip out after the "fence full!" lol! BTW, I don't know if I mentioned it, but the batteries charged up like a dream! Thanks!


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I wish you and your crew the best, be careful. I work for Chouest and our entire fleet is standing by in the Anchorage in Freeport TX. Keep us updated as to your status.


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy crap, riding the storm on a lift boat? You Superior hands don't get paid enough to be that committed to your job!



Spent a few weeks on the Superior Victory back in April. Will probably be back out on a Superior boat in a couple months doing well abandonment work. 



Best of luck to you! Can't wait to see some pics from you after the storm.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

dang sounds like youll are gonna have a blast youll got every thing youll need.

cant wait to see some pics, good luck and stay safe


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck and God bless !!!!!!!!!!!!! :angel:angel:angel

Scott


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (8/31/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *offshore64 (8/31/2008)*what boat are you working on?
> ...


<TABLE height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD class=DetailField vAlign=bottom width="50%">*Flag*(United States)</TD><TD class=DetailValue vAlign=top align=left>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=DetailField vAlign=bottom width="50%">*Service Type* (General use of the vessel)</TD><TD class=DetailValue vAlign=bottom align=left>OFFSHORE SUPPLY VESSEL</TD></TR><TR><TD class=DetailField vAlign=bottom width="50%">*Boat's Length*</TD><TD class=DetailValue vAlign=bottom align=left>78.5 ft</TD></TR><TR><TD class=DetailField vAlign=bottom width="50%">*Boat's Gross Tons*</TD><TD class=DetailValue vAlign=bottom align=left>185.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=DetailField vAlign=bottom width="50%">*Boat's Net Tons*</TD><TD class=DetailValue vAlign=bottom align=left>125.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=DetailField vAlign=bottom width="50%">*Vessel Build Year*</TD><TD class=DetailValue vAlign=bottom align=left>1982</TD></TR><TR><TD class=DetailField vAlign=bottom width="50%">*Ship Builder*</TD><TD class=DetailValue vAlign=bottom align=left>BLUE STREAK INDUSTRIES</TD></TR><TR><TD class=DetailField vAlign=bottom width="50%">*Hull Shape*</TD><TD class=DetailValue vAlign=bottom align=left>UNSPECIFIED</TD></TR><TR><TD class=DetailField vAlign=bottom width="50%">*Self-Propelled Indicator* (If a vessel is propelled by sail and machinery, it is considered self propelled)</TD><TD class=DetailValue vAlign=bottom align=left>YES</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Flounder Assassin. He is hunkered down. Said it just started getting bad about 30 min ago. the boat was showing a gust of 80mph so far. He said the storm surge had not started yet as of about 9am. Im sure the weather were he is is going to go down hill really fast now.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like he's doing pretty good so far. Bet they are seeing some debris flying through the air. Glad those guys are doing okay. Thanks for the update. Was getting a little curious.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Well we just got the TV and Internet back up. it got pretty breezy for a wile and when the big gust would come through the boat would shake pretty bad but never got bad enough to get nervous. fixing to start working on uploading some pics. water started rising about 2 hrs ago and is still coming up. much more and it will start flooding land. will continue to take pics as it gets worse. thanks for all the prayers and concern!!! just some more proof that the PFF family is GREAT!!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Good to hear you guys are ok. Looking forward to :takephoto.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Pics from today...will post more as the water rises...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Good pics! Keep them coming!


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to hear ya'll made it through so far! :clap Nice pictures. See any other forms of life around ya'll? Anybody stay in the camps/houses near by?

Jim


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *FishinFool (9/1/2008)*Glad to hear ya'll made it through so far! :clap Nice pictures. See any other forms of life around ya'll? Anybody stay in the camps/houses near by?
> 
> Jim


havnt seen any wildlife and the only people i have seen is LEO riding around in a F250...everyone packed up and left saturday and early yesterday morning.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

glad you and the crew are safe........:angel


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Its good to be reading a post from you. My wife and I have been watching the weather and seeing how it was going through where you are. Bet your wife and family will be glad to hear all of you guys are safe! That Derrick Barge, or that's what it looks like, seems pretty close to you guys. Did it move towards you during the surge? Great pics!

:clap :clap :takephoto :clap:clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad to see you made it out OK.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Shiznik (9/1/2008)*Its good to be reading a post from you. My wife and I have been watching the weather and seeing how it was going through where you are. Bet your wife and family will be glad to hear all of you guys are safe! That Derrick Barge, or that's what it looks like, seems pretty close to you guys. Did it move towards you during the surge? Great pics!
> 
> :clap :clap :takephoto :clap:clap


i was on the phone with family members and friend during the storm. had great phone signal...but now that its pretty much over my phone is not working well :banghead the rigs didnt move yet...but the water is still coming up. they are sitting on bottom but if the water comes up high enough they will start to float and then go wherever they want to...hopefully they dont move.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Some more pics of the water rising...


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

They interviewed a boat captain somewhere over there close to you today via phone. He said he was in some canal. He said there were huge dead freshwater cats floating everywhere. Said they suspected the saltwater moving in killed them. You seen anything like this in your neck of the woods???? Glad you made it through the storm safely. They should pay the crew hazardous duty pay for taking care of there boat during the storm.:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Its a shame that you don't have a video camera you could give them play by plays at the Weather Channel from the thick of things. Glad to hear that everything is still running smoothly, good luck and keep the pics a flowin'!!! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

They just showed some video clips of a levee breaching somewhere"in Lafitte"!! Are you guys aware of that problem and did anyone call you in to help out with the sandbagging?? I was wondering how many people were left there to do any work at all with all the evacuation that went on prior to the storm making landfall.

Hope to hear an update on this from y'all.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Framerguy (9/1/2008)*They just showed some video clips of a levee breaching somewhere"in Lafitte"!! Are you guys aware of that problem and did anyone call you in to help out with the sandbagging?? I was wondering how many people were left there to do any work at all with all the evacuation that went on prior to the storm making landfall.
> 
> Hope to hear an update on this from y'all.


they've got a bunch of National guards out there, along with LEO's...


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

The foootage I saw had what appeared to be just regular civilians helping out with unloading sandbags and a front end loader hauling in more sand. I would expect that the Reserves would be in camo's and look, uh, how can I put this, ............ a bit more "fit" that these guys who were helping to fill that breach. It appeared that they were locals who had simply stayed behind and found a place to help out when the need arose. 

Maybe I misinterpreted the footage?? I only got to see it one time.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Man, there comes all the water they've been talking about. Also seeing a lot of structure damage in your pics. Those homes are going to take some more damage I bet before this is over.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i was just outside on the phone and they had LEOs out in there cars with lights and sirens on driving up and down the streets real slow im guessing seeing if any one was in any of the houses. i had not heard anything about a breach over this way...that will be a little farther north then where im at. when i was just outside the water here was still flowing north at a high rate. there is no way for us to get off the boat now and go help. we are pretty much stuck on here for now.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Video from earlier...nothing great but just as i was walking around the boat taking pics i figured i would shoot a quick video.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Enjoyed the video!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Been waiting for you to come back on the forum. Thank God you guys made it through the storm OK.

:angel


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Boardfeet (9/1/2008)*Been waiting for you to come back on the forum. Thank God you guys made it through the storm OK.
> 
> :angel


thanks for the concern! there really wasnt too much to it. atleast not for us. just a boring day on the boat really. no TV or Internet. atleast we had lights, food and AC though! ate more then i should have today!!! well the water is now meer inches from going over the bank right in front of us...too dark to take pics now though. if its still up when i get up in the morning ill be sure to take some and post.


----------



## SET 4 Life (Oct 3, 2007)

For those that have Direct TV, channel 361 has a continual feed from Southern Louisiana Parish official's. They are releasing all sorts of information about damage, levee's,when to return...etc... Hope it helps!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *SET 4 Life (9/1/2008)*For those that have Direct TV, channel 361 has a continual feed from Southern Louisiana Parish official's. They are releasing all sorts of information about damage, levee's,when to return...etc... Hope it helps!


Thanks! been watching it fora little wile now. has some pretty good information


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Excellent post and thanks for the pictures, appreciate it.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

This is what it looked like when i got up this morning. not sure what time it finally started flooding but the water in the bayou has gone down some...still up from normal levels and they are pumping the water out. doesnt look like it got into any houses here by us so thats good!
































































We are going to launch the rescue boat sometime this afternoon and take a ride up the bayou a little ways. will take my camera with me and get some more pics. also going to get some good pics of the boat that im on.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Will be keeping an eye out for your pics. Hope no one was injured. Be safe!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Glad to hear you guys are safe ......lets hope no one got flooded again.....


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Have been listning to damage reports across the company radio all morning. from everything i have heard its just basically some broken antenna and a few deck lights. one boat has both air compressors down but i never heard if that was anything to do with the storm...pretty sure its not. so it sounds like all 27 of our boats faired well. havnt heard anything about going back offshore or anything like that yet. i think they are waiting to see whats going to happen with these other storms that are out there now.


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the pictures. The whole family has looked at them. Thanks again and we will be looking for more. And really looking for the boat pics. Thanks


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Well our boat ride today was a wet one so i didnt get to take a bunch of pics like i wanted to. not too much damage really.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

man thats alot better than what i expected to see......thanks for the pictures


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (9/2/2008)*man thats alot better than what i expected to see......thanks for the pictures


uploading more now...


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

did i speak too soon?? hope not


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Gotta say the guy back a few pics looked pretty brave to be walking in that water with overhead wire damage. Pretty devistating with all the damage. I bet that water will be around for a while. I thought I saw the "Bat Boat" a couple of pics back. LOL! Be safe! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Well...thats all the pics i have for now...hopefully everyone has enjoyed them! if i see anything that i havnt taken a pic of tomorrow ill be sure to take some and post!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the :takephoto and update Jonathan. I know where Clay needs to go to sale some metal roofs :letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

roger that Joel...i talked to a buddy of mine that is Captain on one of the boats i used to run...they were in Leeville (little ways north of Fourchon) for the storm and said the mast folded up and came off the boat in 120 mph winds! thats a lot more wind then we got here!!! said Fourchon is under water right now. guess thats why we are not getting sent back out yet! plus the south wind hasnt stopped yet so im sure its still ruff out there. went to my captains house today...he had the cover for his porch blown off the the roof to his shead was laying in the neighbors yard. put the inflatiable on a trialer behind my truck and drove back (almost out of gas in the boat) Amazingly i was able to pull right up to a gas pump and get gas! wanted to go ahead and top off incase they didnt get any for a wile and were out when i get off next week. but from the looks of things up there things should be about back to normal by the time we crew change! Thanks for all the concern and support guys...i really appreciate it!!!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

These pics are from a friend of mine in Leeville, LA. trying to get a few more from him and will post them if he sends any.


----------

